# Checkboxen



## tinmi (1. Aug 2016)

Hallo,

ich schreibe gerade für mich selbst ein Datenverwaltungsprogramm.
Nun möchte ich mit checkboxen wählen können auf welchen Freund er mir das in die Datenbank speichern soll. Leider bekomme ich das php-script zu diesem Problem nicht hin.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Hier das HTML-CSRIPT

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html >
  <head>
    <meta name="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
    <title>MusiKids - Neu</title>
    <link rel="stylesheet" href="css/reset.css">

    <link rel="stylesheet" href="css/style.css">
  </head>
  <body>
  <div class="container">
  <div class="login">
      <h1 class="login-heading">
      <strong>Neue.</strong></h1>
      <form action="neu.php" method="post">
        <input type="text" name="name" placeholder="Name" required="required" class="input-txt" />
        <input type="text" name="vorname" placeholder="Vorname" required="required" class="input-txt" />
        <input type="text" name="geburtsdatum" placeholder="Geburtsdatum" required="required" class="input-txt" />
        <input type="text" name="email" placeholder="E-Mail" required="required" class="input-txt" />
        <input type="text" name="telefon" placeholder="Telefon" required="required" class="input-txt" />
        <input type="checkbox" name="haring[]" value="1" required="required" />Haring
        <input type="checkbox" name="stelzl" tabindex="2"  />Stelzl
        <input type="checkbox" name="krottmaier" tabindex="3"  />Krottmaier
        <input type="checkbox" name="reiterer" tabindex="4"  />Reiterer        
        <input type="checkbox" name="oswald" tabindex="5"  />Oswald 
          <div class="login-footer">
            <button type="submit" class="btn btn--right" name="speichern">Speichern</button>
          </div>
      </form>
  </div>
</div>
  </body>
 
</html>
```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

LG
tinmi


----------



## Nuiton (1. Aug 2016)

Und wo ist dein PHP-Code? Was bekommst du nicht hin?


----------

